# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Huperzine A

## NrElAx

Hey yall. Well a fellow dreamviews member told me that I should try out some huperzine A on my off days of galantamine and choline. So I was wondering if anyone knows if I need to take something with huperzine a. Because as many know, galantamine doesn't work well without choline. I read in another thread that nicotine might be a good combo, but I want someone with experience to let me know. Also, has anyone tried California poppy extract. I read that many people have had pretty long lucids from the extract. So answer away people. The help will be much appreciated.

----------


## flipsyde

The poppy extract could work, since it contains the same chemicals as opium but in much less quantity.

----------


## NrElAx

> The poppy extract could work, since it contains the same chemicals as opium but in much less quantity.



Actually, the California poppy contains zero opiate alkaloids in it and isn't even the real species of the poppy plant. The name is very misleading though, but when you actually think of it, it has the name California in it. So it would be illegal to grow opium containing poppies in California. They're nice looking flowers though hahah.

----------


## EmoScreamo

California Poppy, the Escholzia californica has, as NrEIAx said nothing to do with the papaver sominferrum. 

Tim Ferris writes that California Poppy increases Deep Sleep in the first half of the night as Melatonin does. So you will have longer REM phases in the morning due to the REM rebound. 

For Infos with Huperzine A you may google for Thomas Yuschak's book 'Advanced lucid dreaming - the power of supplements'

----------


## flipsyde

Oh shit. Maybe I should do some research before I say things I think are true  :tongue2: . Thanks for the knowledge, as always.

----------


## Way

It's maybe a bit strange, but I've tried Galantamine / Choline a number of times but all it did for me was to make it impossible to get to sleep! Last week I tried 400mg of Huperzine A plus a nicotine gum which I chewed for about 10 minutes. I also took 0.5mg of melatonin taken in liquid form to help me get back to sleep. I had the most amazing LD that lasted for over an hour. It was way beyond any LD that I had experienced without supplements.

----------


## shn

I tried the Hup-A. The first time I had an OBE that night while asleep. I guess thats the same as a Lucid dream... Anyway,It was amazing. Since then it doesnt work at all. I tried taking more, and decided to leave it alone for a while .. In case I was building up a tolerance. Now Ive been taking 5-hTP... it seems to help with vivd dreams, but nothing yet as powerful as my previous experience.

----------


## dwdream

How much did you take, and when did you take it? (Hup-A)

Thanks Doug

----------


## shn

I se my alarm for 4am... I had slept for about 5 hours before. Then took 200mcg's... or one pill. Was amazing. Ive also had a couple good experiences with Galantamine with Choline.
make sure you use the choline with it. I just take whatever the suggested dosage is.

----------


## shn

Forgot to mention that Galantamine/choline wakes me up as well... You're right "Way"...

I suggest staying awake and waking up early the night before you try this... so you're sooo tired you cant wake up.
I have a tendency to start thinking about lucid dreaming which wakes me up in the process... so, make sure you're good and naturally tired.

----------


## dwdream

I will try taking melotonin with the mix and see how it works. Thanks again for the info. I will try it soon as I get in the mail. Sounds like a great alternative to Galantamine.

----------

